# Cyprus Wiring Regulations



## DP (Nov 3, 2010)

Does anyone know which Electrical Wiring Regulations that Cyprus follows? I have heard that they follow the British Wiring Regulations BS7671 but I can’t find any written confirmation of this from any of the Cyprus authorities? Thank you.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Paphos Electrician said:


> Does anyone know which Electrical Wiring Regulations that Cyprus follows? I have heard that they follow the British Wiring Regulations BS7671 but I can’t find any written confirmation of this from any of the Cyprus authorities? Thank you.


You could try the Electricity Authority of Cyprus website here Home


----------

